# Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011



## Annett (4. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Heute morgen sollte es ja eine partielle Sonnenfinsternis zu beobachten geben.
Leider habe ich davon nichts gesehen, mir aber bald eine gute Stunde den Hintern bzw. Oberschenkel und Finger abgefroren. Der heiße Tee hinterher tat verdammt gut. 
Ich hatte die Belichtung extra um 2 volle Stufen heruntergedreht, in der Hoffnung man kann etwas mehr erkennen. Aber Pustekuchen.
Als sich die Sonne endlich halbwegs zeigt, stand sie schon zu hoch und war eindeutig zu hell.

Hier also ein normaler Wintersonnenaufgang, wenn er auch eigentlich eine partielle Sonnenfinsternis zeigen sollte. 
         

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch mehr Glück?


----------



## Stoer (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Trotzdem schön ! 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mitch (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

hier sind meine ersten von diesem jahr , irgendwann wird ja hoffentlich das wetter besser mitspielen


----------



## VolkerN (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Ich hab gestern Abend das helle Licht vom Vollmond ausgenutzt und ein paar Bilder im Garten gemacht. 

...nein, ich wohn nicht in Transsylvanien:angst

Wenn ich die Bilder mit denen der Sonnenauf- und -untergaenge vergleiche ...hmmm wieso kommt mir da grad nur der Thread mit der Diskussion ueber Energiesparleuchten/LED-Lampen in den Sinn ?


----------



## mitch (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Vollmond 

 



@volker: low-light - sonst macht es ja keinen spaß - mit licht kann ja jeder 



> ich wohn nicht in Transsylvanien


 schaut aber fast so aus


----------



## mitch (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

heute war es mal wieder soweit:


----------



## mitch (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

mal wieder was für die augen - von mir aus kann das wetter so bleiben bis der frühling kommt - die letzten 2 wochen war es nur grau in grau


----------



## VolkerN (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

traumhaft schoene Aufnahmen.  

Da moecht man am Liebsten das die Sonne fuer eine Weile innehaelt 

Bei uns wars heut ein sehr roetlicher Sonnenuntergang. Leider bekomm ich mit meinem Fotoknips nicht annaeherned so schoene Aufnahmen hin. :?


----------



## mitch (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo Volker,



hätte ich noch ne halbe stunde gewartet wären die bilder auch rötlicher/lila/pink  geworden, aber der hund wollte heim ==> fressen 

was für eine knipse nimmst du ?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hi Mitch,
super Fotos, ich verschlafe zur Zeit irgendwie die Sonnenauf- und untergänge.
Aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung.
LG Markus


----------



## VolkerN (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo Volker,
> 
> was für eine knipse nimmst du ?



Ich hab eine Sony-Cybershot DSC-HX5 ...fuer normale Aufnahmen eine wirklich gute, einfache Kamera. 

Bei anspruchsvolleren Bildern (z.B. Fische im Teich) oder Aufnahmen mit wenig Restlicht stosse ich allerdings relativ schnell an Grenzen. 

Wenn ich beispielsweise Fische im Teich fotografiere schaff ichs auch noch nach unendlich vielen Einstellversuchen kaum den Fisch wirklich gestochen scharf aufs Bild zu bekommen. 

Die Kamera fokussiert dann meist perfekt auf leichteste Spieglungen im Wasser 
...ich hatte vor 10 Jahren schonmal eine Cybershot bei der konnte man ueber ein im Bild dargestelltes  "+" - Zeichen das Objekt innerhalb des Objektivs auswaehlen auf das fokussiert werden soll. ...ist mit der Kamera leider nicht moeglich.  

@Markus
Es gibt da eine schlechte Nachricht wenn du Sonnenaufgaenge zur Zeit verschlaefst 

...im Lauf der naechsten Monate wirds vermutlich von Tag zu Tag schwerer fuer dich einen Sonnenaufgang zu fotografieren 1


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Volker, 
da hast du recht, aber ich bin Schichtarbeiter im Vierschichtbetrieb, und wenn ich dann
um ca. 6 Uhr morgens von der Arbeit heimkomme hab ich halt momentan keinen Sonnen-
aufgang. Aber in 2 -3 Monaten da kommt dann wieder meine Zeit, da passt es dann nämlich
gut zusammen mit der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit und den Sonnenaufgängen, da häng ich 
dann ab und zu noch eine viertel oder halbe Stunde dran um die Sonnenaufgänge bei
uns in den Alpen fotografisch festzuhalten.
LG Markus


----------



## mitch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

die 4 wollte ich mal wieder loswerden 

28.02.2011
   

02.03.2011


----------



## VolkerN (3. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

danke das du die "loswerden" wolltest ...das sind traumhaft schoene Aufnahmen 

Das linke Bild vom 02.03. find ich  besonders stimmungsvoll


----------



## Limnos (3. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo

Früher stehe ich leider nicht auf.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## VolkerN (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Ich hab heut Morgen ausnahmsweise mal nicht verschlafen :muede ...und die Gelegenheit fuer Aufnahmen genutzt. 

Es war zwar recht "schattig" ...aber eine sehr schoene Morgenstimmung 

Ich wuensch allen ein schoenes Wochenende


----------



## mitch (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hi volker,

das war bestimmt recht  beim knipsen - is halt mal so zu dieser jahreszeit 

den kirschbaum ( 4. bild ) finde ich gut  



> Die Kamera fokussiert dann meist perfekt auf leichteste Spieglungen im Wasser


 an deiner cam kannst du wohl keinen polfilter benutzen ?


@Wolfgang: da hast du zur rechten zeit auf den auslöser gedrückt -


----------



## mitch (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade mit dem hund vom gassi gehen zurück, dabei enstanden wieder mal ein paar bilder  

    

    

      

    

 

- ein schmaus für die augen -


----------



## Echinopsis (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

...da hast du Recht, ein wahrer Schmaus!
Danke euch fürs Zeigen, wirklich wunderschöne Momente die ihr da "eingefangen" habt!


----------



## VolkerN (6. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*



mitch schrieb:


> hi volker,
> 
> das war bestimmt recht  beim knipsen - is halt mal so zu dieser jahreszeit
> 
> ...



Danke fuer den Tipp ! ...das mit dem Polfilter werd ich klaeren. Ich denke zwar nicht das ich einen bei meiner jetzigen Kamera aufsetzen kann ...aber er kommt auf die Einkaufsliste fuer die neue Kamera 

Deine Fotos von gestern sind grossartig !


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Wunderschön und traumhaft diese Fotos. Solltet ihr als Poster machen lassen und Geld damit verdienen.


----------



## VolkerN (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Gestern Abend hatten wir einen herrlichen Sonnenuntergang.  ...war leider ein bissl zu geschafft um die Bilder noch hochzuladen. 

Sonnenauf- und untergaenge ...immer wieder fasznierend


----------



## Annett (13. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Wie unterschiedlich doch immer wieder der gleiche "Vorgang" aussieht. 

Ich hab noch zwei von gestern Abend:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Sonnenuntergang.
LG Markus


----------



## VolkerN (14. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Markus,

bei uns wars ein aehnlich imposantes Farbspiel (bin nur leider nicht rechtzeitig mit der Kamera da gewesen). 

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschau kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen wie Antonio Vivaldi damals die "Vier Jahreszeiten" dazu komponiert hat.


----------



## mitch (19. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo zusammen,

hier sind mal wieder ein paar bilder der letzten tage:


----------



## mitch (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

der beste von heute:

    

     

und kaum ist das wetter schön, sind die wieder beim üben - für was


----------



## Dodi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hi Mitch,

tolle Impressionen! 

Ich freue mich immer auf und über Deine schönen, stimmungsvollen Bilder!


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

das tägliche warten auf den sonnenuntergang beginnt


----------



## VolkerN (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

...und das taegliche Warten hat sich wieder einmal gelohnt. 

Traumhafte, stimmungsvolle Bilder.


Ich freu mich auch jedesmal auf deine Ergebnisse. Bei uns hats leider an vielen Stellen Strommasten sodass man solch herrliche Sonnenuntergaenge nur bedingt fotografieren kann.


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hi volker,

du magst strommasten (wir haben da auch recht viele masten in der landschaft ) 

da hab ich doch dann was für dich


----------



## Krischan (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Sonnenuntergang über der Unterweser

 


 

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Inken (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Krischan!

Wirklich schöne Bilder aus der Heimat! 
Sogar Esenshamm kann sich da sehen lassen, toll eingefangen!


----------



## VolkerN (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*



mitch schrieb:


> hi volker,
> 
> du magst strommasten (wir haben da auch recht viele masten in der landschaft )
> 
> ...



Okay Okay Mitch ...auch Strommasten koennen Ihren Reiz haben


----------



## Limnos (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hi

Heute morgen um 7.30 Uhr


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo Wolfgang ,

super stimmung erwischt


----------



## Joachim (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Moin,

sehr schöne Aufnahme!


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

heute war ich fast zu spät dran - grade noch erwischt


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Gestern Abend, ca. 20.15 Uhr, die Containerbrücken im Hamburger Hafen.
Besser ging es leider nicht, aus einem fahrenden Auto heraus


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

war das ein super wetter heute - hier ist noch etwas von der abendstimmung:

         

und wie immer dabei:


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

noch schnell mal 2 kleine panoramas:


----------



## dachgarten (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Tolle Fotos! 

Ich mache auch hin und wieder ein paar Schnappschüsse von meinem Dachgarten. Gerade die Kombination Wetter/Natur und Stadtatmosphäre finde ich sehr reizvoll:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
super Fotos werden hier wieder gezeigt 
heute vom Nachhauseweg der Nachtschicht hatte ich auch mal Glück und konnte
gerade den Sonnenaufgang beobachten, hatte aber nur meine alte Kamera einstecken.
LG Markus


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

@dachgarten: schöne impressionen von köln 

@markus: der morgennebel ist klasse 

vorgestern waren die wolken so toll - da musste ich doch auf den auslöser drücken


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

hallo,

heute waren mein wuff + ich etwas spät dran - leicht geregnet hat es auch - aber gerade noch rechtzeitig für das grandiose farbenspiel


----------



## jojo1975 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Foto- und Teichfreunde,
Viele tolle Bilder in diesem Beitrag 
Hier der Sonnenuntergang in Luxemburg von gestern abend.
Gruss, Alex


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

der letzte sonnenuntergang *vor* dem teichtreffen 

 


@alex: klasse bilder


----------



## quattro77 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mal hier darf man sich noch anschliessen, was Bilder angeht.
Ich hab mal 3 Bilder vom Januar diesen Jahres mit angehängt.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Holger,

da hast du ein tolles Licht erwischt, ist ja fast wie Lava am Himmel 


ich war auch nochmal kurz mit dem Hund unterwegs, auch an solchen Tagen 

die Reste des "Unwetters":


----------



## Springmaus (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

_Hallo,

toll einfach wunderschöne Bilder habt Ihr da gemacht._


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Doris,

hier sind noch ein paar Bildchen 

26.06.2011:
 

27.06.2011:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

wo nimmst Du nur die genialen Motive her? Seit Wochen versuche ich hier Konkurrenz mit eigenen Bildern zu machen, aber selbst unser Mond ist nicht so schön wie bei Dir, die Woken auch nicht ... 

Einfach superschöne Bilder, auch von den anderen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jojo1975 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

@ Mitch:   gefällt mir 
Klasse "Bildchen"


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Thomas,



> wo nimmst Du nur die genialen Motive her?


 
so schwer ist es ned: etwas Natur, die richtige Zeit, Geduld und der richtige Ort (die letzten 3 sind von der Dachluke aus gemacht ) und schon hat man(n) die schönsten Bilder auf der Speicherkarte. 

Es freut mich, wenn euch die farbigen Pixel D) gefallen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

Du hast warscheinlich einen anderen Mond...

Wenn ich aus meiner Dachluke schaue ist sternenklarer Himmel, und mein Mond ist verschwommen. Ich hätte auch gern so einen schönen Mond wie Du. 

Deine Panoramas finde ich immer sehr genial. Irgendwann bekomm das hin...(vieleicht) mit der richtigen Zeit ist das einzig wirkliche Problem, aber es wird ja auch mal wieder Winter... Nur halt der Mond... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

ich nochmal,

für die Panoramas nehme ich "ArcSoft Panorama Maker 4", das Programm war bei meiner alten Lumix-FZ28 dabei. 

Hier ist mal ein link zum Thema Panoramafotos:  http://www.panphoto.de/


Mond: meinst du das?







das war wirklich ein Glückstreffer  und noch dazu ohne Stativ


----------



## Conny (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

also ich muss auch mal wieder das Makro runter machen und das WW drauf und auf SU oder SA oder Mondsuche gehen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Oh ja, das meine ich, das ist der Kulmbacher Mond. Unser Mond ist nicht so schön. 
Nein man vergißt die Kamera einfach zu oft. Ich hatte letztens ein wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang gesehen. Ich dachte warte mal ab, die Farben werden noch besser aber 2 min später war der Himmel blaß. Ich finde es schön mit wachem Auge durch die Lande zu ziehen auf der suche nach dem perfekten Bild. Wir Flachländler haben nicht so schöne Wolkenformationen. 

Das Programm suche ich mir raus und werd mal sehen, was man damit anstellen kann.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Springmaus (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

_Hallo,

das sind wunderschöne Bilder! 

Ich möchte das auch können 

Ich bin immer ganz neidisch wenn ich soooo schöne bilder sehe._


----------



## Tinky (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo!

Ich habe mal die Bilder angeguckt - Respekt da sind echt einige schöne Aufnahmen bei!


Vor allem die Aufnahmen des Mondes finde ich toll - und die Sonnenuntergänge mit schwarzer Silhouette sind stimmungsvoll.

Ich weiss, dass ist hier eigentlch ein Teichforum  - aber kann mir jemdn Tips geben, wie ich SOLCHE Bilder hinbekomme?

Ich habe eine Nikon D5000+ Stativ+ 18-200mm VR Objektiv - bis auf den Automatikmodus nutze ich aber so gut wie nix an dem Ding, weil ich nicht wirklich durchsteige.

Mit welchen Einstellungen knipst man so einen Mond - bei mir ist immer nur ein extrem heller Fleck zu sehen. Oder hat jemand einen Kauftip über Lektüre á la "Fotographieren für Dummies" - würde meine Bilder auch gerne optimieren!

Falls nicht - danke schonmal vorab für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Tinky,

lass diesen Tread den schönen Bildern. Ich habe mal einen Tread erstellt "wie fotografiert Ihr?", den kannst Du weiterführen oder machst einen eigenen mit Deinen Fragen. Hilfe bekommst Du auf alle Fälle fürDeine Bilder.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hi 
Für eine solche Mondaufnahme sollte man schon ein starkes Tele (>400mm KB) und ein Stativ haben. Selbstausöser, 1-2 Blenden- oder Zeitwerte unter zu belichten empfiehlt sich vor allem vor dunklem Himmel. Wenn die Aufnahme scharf ist, kann man dann noch mit Computer eine Ausschnittsvergrößerung machen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## frido (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Kürzlich aufgenommen 21:30 nach einem Gewitter!


----------



## VolkerN (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Heut auf dem Heimweg war wieder einmal ein traumhaft schoener Sonnenuntergang irgendwo auf den Feldern bei Besigheim zu sehen.  

...gut wenn man den Foto dabei hat


----------



## Limnos (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Abend über der Schleimündung


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

die hab ich euch aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht

      

      

 

einmal ohne Wetterleuchten:
  

und mit Wetterleuchten:


----------



## Nikolai (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

Regenbögen sind schon eine tolle Erscheinung. Schwierig ist nur, sie in ihrer vollen Pracht abzulichten.
Ein Versuch dazu:

 

Eine für mich völlig neue Erscheinung: ein farbiges Spektrum genau über der Sonne beim Untergang.
Leider auf dem Bild nicht besonders deutlich zu erkennen.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## pyro (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Auch aus dem Urlaub vom Balkon aus fotografiert. Morzine, Frankreich.


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

heute gibt es mal kein Bild  dafür einen link auf ein kleines aber feines tool - 

_ so was hab ich schon lange gesucht_ 

"The Photographer's Ephemeris" ==> http://stephentrainor.com/tools 

damit kann man sehr leicht feststellen wann & wo die Sonne/Mond auf- und untergeht.

und auch nebenbei feststellen wann der eigene Teich in der Sonne liegt


----------



## Conny (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mitch,

hättest Du mich gefragt, hätte ich Dir diesen empfohlen
Dämmerungsrechner


----------



## VolkerN (18. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Heut war mal wieder eine ganz besonders schoene Sonnenuntergangsstimmung ueber Besigheim


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Volker,

nun gehts wieder los mit den schönen Farben   ,  gut erwischt 


hier gab es auch ein schönes Farbspiel


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

herrlich diese letzten Tage im Altweibersommer


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

so sah es gestern Abend aus:


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallohallo.

Auch ich schaue derzeit immer wieder fasziniert an den Abendhimmel - was für Anblicke...
     
Nur gut, dass die Flieger __ fliegen dürfen. Sonst wäre es doch arg langweilig - wie auf Bild 2 und 3.


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Servus

Geniale Sonnenuntergänge 

Bitte mehr davon ...


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Habe noch das hier Guss Reiner


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

war das noch schön letzte Woche:

  
  
  
  

und dann kam die Kälte:


----------



## Digicat (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Servus

@ Reiner: Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst ....  der Winter kommt doch eh wie immer viel zu früh 

Nimm Dir ein Beispiel am Mitch ... 
OK ... vergiß die letzten beiden Bilder :beten


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut  nun das Bild ist von anfang des Jahres besser als das von Heute und richtig Winter ist doch was schönes . Muss wohl zugeben es giebt auf dieser Seite schönere Bilder  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Sonnenuntergänge in Istrien

         

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nikolai (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das Untere (5.) ist wirklich grandios. Tolle Aufnahme  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Ja Wolfgang das würde ich gerne mal Live erleben  Wunderschön Gruss Reiner


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang lichteten sich die Wolken:


----------



## rumbalotte (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Moin zusammen,

Sonnenaufgang auf Amrum am 9.10.11:


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

nur ein Nebel Bild:

 


@Henning: schade das die Bilder so klein sind, das 2 ist dir sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Moonlight (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Ich kann mit Euern Bildern nicht mithalten (mangels Profikamera), aber gestern hatten wir auch einen sensationellen Sonnenuntergang ... leider hab ich den zu spät bemerkt 

 

Mandy


----------



## Limnos (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Mandy

Es muss nicht unbedingt eine Profikamera sein. Sieh mal bei Deiner Kamera nach, ob sie eine Einstellung hat, bei der man die Blende um bis zu 2 Werte kleiner machen kann ( größere Blendenzahl) oder um 2 Stufen schneller belichten kann. Wenn man absichtlich unterbelichtet, werden Sonnenuntergänge viel dramatischer. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mitch (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo Freunde der schönen Farben,

heute hat sich der Spaziergang mit dem Wuff gelohnt

      

    


 

 




@Mandy: es kommt nur auf die richtige Zeit (Licht + Farben) an, die Kamera eher nebensächlich - bei deinem Bild hast du es genau erwischt


----------



## fischerl (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Guten Morgen,

ich arbeite in Wien im 36. Stock und konnte schon (allerdings nur mit dem Handy) solche Sonnenaufgänge fotografieren, da ich meistens schon um 6.00 Uhr im Büro bin...


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Soeben,
ein grandioses "Schauspiel"... die Kondensstreifen färbten sich rot....


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*



Limnos schrieb:


> Sieh mal bei Deiner Kamera nach, ob sie eine Einstellung hat, bei der man die Blende um bis zu 2 Werte kleiner machen kann ( größere Blendenzahl) oder um 2 Stufen schneller belichten kann.



Moin Wolfgang,

hab nix gefunden. Ich kann zwar alles Mögliche umstellen (Kerzenlicht, Schnee, Feuerwerk etc.) aber nix mit Blende oder Verschlußzeit.

Hab ne Medion Life E43012 und bin ansonsten ganz zufrieden.

http://www.markensysteme.de/aldi/aldi-nord/medion-life-e43012-md86389-digitalkamera/002278/

Mit der "Kinder"Einstellung kriegt man die Fische besonders gut hin ... für alle anderen Einstellungen sind die einfach zu schnell.
Vielleicht muß ich auch einfach noch bischen üben 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Heute Morgen gabs bei uns einen sehr schönen Sonnenaufgang. Um bessere Bilder zu machen, hätte ich aber noch warten müssen, nur nach 12 Std Dienst wollte ich nur noch ins Bettchen.
Wer jetzt denkt wir hatten heute Sonne, der irrt allerdings. Bei uns gabs Regen ... 
Das Bild ist mit Handy aufgenommen, also nicht unbedingt das Non plus Ultra ... aber wer Phantasie hat, kann sich vorstellen wie schön das aussah ...

 

Mandy


----------

